
Israeli firm dumps AMD flaws with 24 hours notice - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/security/82079-israeli-firm-dumps-amd-flaws-with-24-hours-notice.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577433)

------
z_open
>All can be taken advantage of only by an attacker who has already gained
admin privileges within the system in question. A little over sensationalized.

~~~
tracker1
That's about where I stopped giving a crap so much... I mean, yes, it's an
issue... but "God gets godlike power" doesn't mean _that_ much. I mean in some
enterprise environments if you have local admin on a machine, you can
potentially gain additional network access, under some conditions. But, you
already could perform other vectors of attack in those conditions.

